# [Video] In Depth Cross + F2L Examples with Tips and Tricks



## yockee (May 31, 2012)

After some thinking, I realized that there really aren't too many videos that go into great detail about the cross, so I decided to do some F2L walkthroughs with some extra attention to the cross. There is also an update about my current contest. I hope someone can get something out of this. (I avg 15 sec)


----------



## cityzach (May 31, 2012)

This is random but why did you have an inappropriate women's toy? 0_o

OT: Nice Vid!


----------



## yockee (May 31, 2012)

Thanks dude! What happened was, I was still living in the US at the time and as you know, my wife lives in the UK. She came over every year from 2005 to 2008, and that last time is when we got married. While she was there, we were walking around Philly and went into an adult shop where they sell adult toys, and she decided to buy something. 
When she flew back to the UK, she didn't want to take it with her, in case she was searched, or whatever, so she left it with me, and I decided to bring it when I moved out here. I ended up getting searched by this old man, and when he opened the envelope I had it in, he just looked at me, and said "I hope this is a gift." Hahahahaha


----------

